# Compra-venta > Vendo >  VENDO ESTOS ARTICULOS

## luis dias derfe

Vendo libros y DVDs
Pongo a la venta los siguiente artículos.Están en buen estado.El envio será por correo y a cargo del comprador si la venta es inferior a 50€.

DVDs.

"Palmer".Iniciación a la Cartomagia.Vol.1 (15€) 
BANACHEK'S PSI SERIES.Volume 1 (25€) 
EASY TO MASTER MENTAL NIRACLES.RICHARD OSTERLIND.Volume 1 (17€) 
The DICE STAKING DVD. A-1 MAGICALMEDIA (20€) 

Libros.

ANNEMANN.Vida y obra de una leyenda.Max Abrams (40€) 
JUEGOS de MAGIA.W,Ciuró (23€) 
CARTOMAGIA FÁCIL.Alfredo Florensa (13€) 
EL LADRÓN DE ESCENARIO.Paul Butler (25€) 
TRUCOS MÁGICOS.John Scarne (14€) 
LA MAGIA PENSADA.Ramón Riobóo (23€) 
Manos de seda.Alexander Adrion (12€) 
Uri Geller al descubierto.Ramos Perea (25€)
ESTRELLAS DE LA MAGIA (35€)

----------


## luis dias derfe

> Vendo libros y DVDs
> Pongo a la venta los siguiente artículos.Están en buen estado.El envio será por correo y a cargo del comprador si la venta es inferior a 50€.
> 
> DVDs.
> 
> "Palmer".Iniciación a la Cartomagia.Vol.1 (15€) 
> BANACHEK'S PSI SERIES.Volume 1 (25€) 
> EASY TO MASTER MENTAL NIRACLES.RICHARD OSTERLIND.Volume 1 (17€) 
> The DICE STAKING DVD. A-1 MAGICALMEDIA (20€) 
> ...


  xxxxxxx

----------

